

I would never join a country club that would have me as a member - donnaware

is google's strategy of limiting entry to google+ kinda brilliant in that way?
======
aitoehigie
Who is the original author of "I would never join a country club that would
have me as a member"? Bill Gates?

~~~
_pius
"I would never belong to a club that would have me as a member." -Groucho Marx

